
India’s central bank is shutting the door on Bitcoin and other crypto-currencies - pritambarhate
https://qz.com/1121363/no-bitcoins-for-payments-and-settlements-says-the-reserve-bank-of-india/
======
splintercell
I love the Indian govt. So shortsighted. Something like bitcoin cannot be
killed by them singlehandedly. Similarly, with big players like Russia and USA
potentially playing against each other, it becomes a game of prisoner's
dilemma.

This kind of dilemma exists in despotic and dictatorial govts regarding the
Internet. If they don't let their people have access to Internet, then they
risk being left behind and potentially weakened against their enemies. If they
let their people have the Internet then they risk getting their populace
awakened.

------
mgamache
I guess India (and other countries) _could_ issue crypto-currencies, but
wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose? Of course, states would add features
to make the transactions traceable. Would anyone use them?

